# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Самые распространенные мифы о еде

## Irina

* Вегетарианство полезно для здоровья.* Понемногу борьба медиков всего мира против вегетарианства приносит свои плоды. Моды на эту странную диету пошла на убыль. Доказано, что 7 лет вегетарианства выводит из строя иммунную систему. Первоначальное улучшение самочувствия после отказа от животной пищи связано с тем, что организм человека устал от избытка животных жиров. Но потом снова наступает их острая нехватка. Вегетарианство строго противопоказано детям. Рост человеческого тела невозможен без белков животного происхождения.

*Зимой нужно пить меньше жидкости, чем летом*. Норма воды в день для любого времени года неизменна - 1,5 - 2 литра. И еще один миф, связанный с употреблением воды. Бытует мнение, что во время спортивной тренировки и сразу после нее нельзя пить воду. Это неверно. Результаты проведенных исследований показывают, что «сухие» занятия на 10% менее эффективны. Минеральные воды еще более полезны, так как они восстанавливают мышцы и кровеносные сосуды.

*«Деревенские» продукты полезнее «городских».* Жирный творог, молоко из-под коровы, самодельное сливочное масло - все это символы здорового питания для отравленного смогом горожанина. Однако резкое изменение баланса питательных веществ создает дополнительную нагрузку на желудок, кишечник и эндокринную систему. Поэтому «деревенские» продукты нужно вводить в рацион постепенно. Что касается деревенского молока, то оно содержит намного больше козеина, который вреден для людей старшего возраста, так как он увеличивает вероятность развития суставных заболеваний. Также это молоко вредно людям, страдающим полной или частичной непереносимостью молочного белка.

*Питаться нужно три раза в день.* Завтрак, обед, ужин - самая распространенная форма, по которой мы уже не одно поколение принимаем пищу. Но прислушайтесь к своему организму: сколько раз на самом деле он требует пищи? Больше трех? Наверняка... Если вы проголодались, то не стоит дожидаться ужина, если до него больше трех или четырех часов, поешьте. И не пичкайте себя насильно, если в обеденный перерыв не испытываете желания есть. Кушайте, когда вы действительно голодны.

*Лучший способ похудеть - сесть на диету*. Далеко не лучший и далеко не безопасный. Нет такой диеты, которая давала бы 100%-ую гарантию похудения. И, как правило, потерянный во время диеты вес снова набирается после нее, а то и в несколько раз больше. Последствия диет могут быть весьма и весьма печальными: различные заболевания органов пищеварения, почек, печени, проблемы с сердцем, плюс психологические проблемы.

*Съедать нужно все, что лежит на тарелке*. Отнюдь. Если вы наелись, то незачем переедать, вычищая тарелку в угоду сложившимся стереотипам. Организм не поймет ваших этических соображений или, чего хуже, принципиальности по поводу доедания дорогих блюд.

----------

